# If you could...



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Ask your fluff any question and get an answer, what would you ask??

Hardy.. Why are you afraid of so many things?

Violet... How do you feel about you brothers, and sister?

Laurel.. Are you always going to act like a puppy?

Dewey.. How come you bully Hardy, and why do you chew everything up?

I saw this on a Yorkie forum , and some of the answers were hilarious, and some were sad.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Atticus: Why are you so STUBBORN!?!
Grace: Why are you such a busy bee?


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Lily...can you feel how much I love you?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Axel: Do you have to pee on EVERYTHING?

Paxton: Do you have to pee on EVERYTHING Axel pees on?

Madison: Do you know you are my sunshine?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

What a great thread!! I love seeing the answers....tells a lot about personalities and they are all different..:wub:

Rose...Why do you feel like you have to tell everyone what to do when I don't?
Lily...You are always busy...don't you ever get tired?

Eva...Did you know that you are the cuddliest, sweetest Maltese of all time?


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Mia.......Do you love me as much as I love you?*


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I would ask Bailey about his life before I adopted him. I am curious about where he came from since his rescue found him as a stray and didn't know his background. 

Emma...I don't know what I would ask her...she's pretty much like an open book, haha! Maybe I'd ask her if she's ever going to get tired of being such a busy bee? OR I'd ask her who she loves more, me or her big brother...because I sure feel like chopped liver next to Bailey sometimes. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Chrissy why do you destroy all of your nice toys?(the last one actually lasted the longest; five days)
Snuggles why can't you sleep in and get up at 5:37 AM everyday??


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I'd definitely ask Pipper.....why do you keep ripping up toilet paper when you KNOW you're not supposed to!:shocked:

Another question....why do you have to lick everything in sight.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I would ask Zoe why she doesn't eat. 

My furbaby (Kyra) who is at the bridge I wouldn't ask but I would tell her how much my heart breaks for her still 2 1/2 years later. :smcry:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowball ... Please share the secret of how you hide your angel wings and halo?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Snowball ... Please share the secret of how you hide your angel wings and halo?


:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


Madison's Mom said:


> Axel: Do you have to pee on EVERYTHING?
> 
> Paxton: Do you have to pee on EVERYTHING Axel pees on?
> 
> Madison: Do you know you are my sunshine?


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Oakley.. Why to you have to try and eat everything you see when we are outside? Somethings can be dangerous for you, like the onion last week!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

BELLA: What is it like to be the Queen of the World (or atleast our world)?


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

I would ask Daisy if she knows that my world revolves around her and if she knows that not a minute will ever go by when she is not loved and adored.

I would ask Zoey why he is such a couch potato and if he knows he is loved and adored too.

I would ask Laci Jo why she adores her Daddy and just tolerates me--when I have the food and treats!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I Would Ask Yogi, Are You Happy Little One?*


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

I would ask Bella:
Why do you hate riding in the car so much -- especially when we are going to fun places like the park or pet store.

Why do you act all crazy when grandpa comes over to visit?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I love these questions, they!re making me smile, and I!ll bet Yogi is happy, mommy with him all the time , the wardrobe, the pool, the mail..... He loves you Nickee!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I would ask Bayleigh "why are you so bossy" ? She can make Daddy do just about anything for her!

and Lexie, my little pillow princess "what can I do to make you more comfortable". It just kills me to see her have such a hard time getting around. We do our best, but always wonder if our best is good enough.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I would ask Jasmine -- why do you bark so much, especially when I cater to you?

I would also ask her -- do you love me as much as I love you?


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

I would ask Maddie -Why don't you like to play with toys very often?


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

I would ask Kelly if her licking really means kissing or if she just likes how I taste?

Dolce: if he were still here, there's too much I would ask him. But the first thing would be, "why do you always stare out the window for hours?" :blink:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Fluffdoll said:


> I would ask Kelly if her licking really means kissing or if she just likes how I taste?
> 
> Dolce: if he were still here, there's too much I would ask him. But the first thing would be, "why do you always stare out the window for hours?" :blink:


I would ask Violet, the same do I taste good, or do you love me that you give me so many kisses!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bailey&Me said:


> I would ask Bailey about his life before I adopted him. I am curious about where he came from since his rescue found him as a stray and didn't know his background.
> 
> Emma...I don't know what I would ask her...she's pretty much like an open book, haha! Maybe I'd ask her if she's ever going to get tired of being such a busy bee? OR *I'd ask her who she loves more, me or her big brother...because I sure feel like chopped liver next to Bailey sometimes*. :HistericalSmiley:


Aren't you thrilled about that though, Nida?

Hmm, I would ask Tyler whether he would like having a sister or brother :w00t: -- fur sibling that is obviously.:thumbsup: and why?


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I would ask Riley: Are you afraid of riding in the car or do you just like to scream while I'm driving?
Also, would you like to have a sissy?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I would ask Boo:
Why do you bully Zach when he is so nice to you?
I would ask Zach:
Please tell me you are not mad at me for bringing Boo into our lives.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Aren't you thrilled about that though, Nida?
> 
> Hmm, I would ask Tyler whether he would like having a sister or brother :w00t: -- fur sibling that is obviously.:thumbsup: and why?


You know he would..:HistericalSmiley:because he would always have someone to play with..Tyler is the sweetest, easy-going little guy...:wub:


----------



## 4everjack (Feb 11, 2013)

Jackson do you love mommy as much as she loves you?


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bella - Why oh why my beautiful girl do you bark so much? One more question - What gift would you like Mommy & Daddy to give you for your 2nd birthday this week?


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I actually say this several times a week: What do you want baby girl? Mommy doesn't understand why you are begging. . . 

Karli begs when she wants something and it's frustrating to not always know what she is trying to ask.


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

I think I would ask Khloee if she loves me as much as I love her! 

I think she loves me, but she can be so independent sometimes, not cuddly at all! Then of course, when my Dad is around...well lets just say she is shameless!!! :w00t:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Ben, is there anything you need or want that I am not providing for you?


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Aren't you thrilled about that though, Nida?
> 
> Hmm, I would ask Tyler whether he would like having a sister or brother :w00t: -- fur sibling that is obviously.:thumbsup: and why?


Hahaa, yes I LOVE that they get along soooo well and that not only does Emma adore her big brother, but he seems to adore her right back. :chili: But I do feel a tad neglected at times :HistericalSmiley:

Oh and by the way, Tyler and I had a little pet psychic moment earlier and he said I could answer your question on his behalf. And his answer is: Duh, Mommy! Now hurry up and JUST DO IT, already!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I would ask Milo why does he bark only at certain people - but always when he see's them.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I would as Ray if he is Fifer reincarnated.

I would ask Ru if she hurts.

I wouldn't ask MiMi a question, 'cause I can read her mind.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I would ask:

Lacie: Why do you go off by yourself sometimes and not associate with the rest of the gang?

Secret: Why do you mimic Tilly and follow her around?

Tilly: Why do you ALWAYS have to be touching Mommy?

And I would ask both Lacie and Tilly: Do you miss Jerry as much as Mommy does?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I would ask:
> 
> Lacie: Why do you go off by yourself sometimes and not associate with the rest of the gang?
> 
> ...


:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

I always ask Dais if she knows how much I love her, I would love an answer!!! I would also like to know about her life before we got her and if she's lonely and would like a sibling


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Remember, I'm an animal psychic now. I have some answers for you:

Sue, Tyler does NOT want a sibling! He is thrilled getting all the attention from you and occasionally socializing with other Malts. 

Everyone who asked if their dogs know they love them as much as they do, YES, they do 

Any other questions, please call me and remember I charge $2.99/min. with a 60 min. minimum.


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

I'd ask Bijou: Why do you eat poop? 

ugh....


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I have way to many questions to ask but I guess if I could ask one to each of the babies it would be .............
Are you all feeling ok ( health wise) Do you all know that I love you more than life itself? Is there anything that I can do to make you all happier/comfy you guys?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Archie: Wanna go for a walk? (OMG...no, I ask him that every day!) ummmm.....how's your ear and legs feeling? and is your enlarged heart bothering you at ???


Abbey: Why are you so stubborn!!! Do you really think the world revolves around you???


Ava: Do you act as cute as you do because you know just how cute you really are???

Mona Lisa: Why are you so afraid of everyone???? You've been loved and spoiled since you came here at 12 weeks old!

Tinker: Dude, what horrible experiences have you endured while you grew up in the puppy mill to make you have all the "issues" you must endure???


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

One other questions I would like to ask Secret:

Why do you go up the stairs to the Ottoman backwards? Why don't you EVER walk up front first?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

And I would ask Pat's Abbey: Why do you walk in slow motion when going to your water bowl?


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

I would ask Tyson - Why do you dislike other dogs so much? Especially big black ones? What can I do to persuade you to like or even tolerate them?


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

LaCie: why do you have such eating problems?
7-8 is your 1st birthday, is there anymore pleasures of life that you need from someone that loves you soooooo much?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

zooeysmom said:


> Remember, I'm an animal psychic now. I have some answers for you:
> 
> *Sue, Tyler does NOT want a sibling! He is thrilled getting all the attention from you and occasionally socializing with other Malts. *
> 
> ...


Elisabeth -- did my husband and son slip you a few bucks for that one? :angry::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> One other questions I would like to ask Secret:
> 
> Why do you go up the stairs to the Ottoman backwards? Why don't you EVER walk up front first?


Good one~does she really do that Lynn? that is :HistericalSmiley:....hilarious.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I would ask Sammie if his bad leg aches him, so I would know if he needed something for it. He seems fine, but I always wonder. 

I would ask Penny if she loves me as much her big brother :smrofl: like Nida, I feel like chopped liver some days.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

SammieMom said:


> Good one~does she really do that Lynn? that is :HistericalSmiley:....hilarious.


Yes she really does that. I've NEVER seen her go up facing forward. She gets on the bottom step,, turns around and walks up backwards until her back paws reach the Ottoman. I keep trying to get a video of her doing this.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Lacie's Mom said:


> And I would ask Pat's Abbey: Why do you walk in slow motion when going to your water bowl?


Oh! You're right! She does that all the time!! Drives me crazy!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I would ask Chloe and Summer if they are happy living with me and do they love me as much as I love them!

I would also like to ask Summer why she does not ever want to bother with any other human but me.


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

I would ask Bella, who do you love more? mommy or Daddy? 
I might not like the answer but sure would like to know for sure that its me so I could rub his nose in it lol!!!
but probably not since I am the one that brushes, baths, cleans ears, cleans hiney, cleans whowho, brushes teeth, washes face, puts silly bows in her hair and makes her get along with crazy Gracie


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Elisabeth -- did my husband and son slip you a few bucks for that one? :angry::HistericalSmiley:


Haha, no, they didn't! I'm psychic! I'll try to answer some of these posts, because a few other dogs are coming through so strongly...


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

aprilb said:


> Rose...Why do you feel like you have to tell everyone what to do when I don't?
> Lily...You are always busy...don't you ever get tired?
> 
> Eva...Did you know that you are the cuddliest, sweetest Maltese of all time?


Rose says she feels she has to be the leader of the household. She is alpha. 

Lily says she hardly ever gets tired! Must be nice!

Eva says she thinks she's the cutest in the family and she knows how you feel about her 



pippersmom said:


> I'd definitely ask Pipper.....why do you keep ripping up toilet paper when you KNOW you're not supposed to!:shocked:
> 
> Another question....why do you have to lick everything in sight.


Pipper says he needs more bully sticks and other chews so he won't go after the paper. He's telling me he licks everything because he's feeling anxious and would like you to take him on walks every day. 



Oakley Jackson said:


> Oakley.. Why to you have to try and eat everything you see when we are outside? Somethings can be dangerous for you, like the onion last week!


Oakley says when he was younger he didn't feel he got enough to eat. Picking up everything in sight ensures that he may find food so he won't feel hungry.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

vjw said:


> I actually say this several times a week: What do you want baby girl? Mommy doesn't understand why you are begging. . .
> 
> Karli begs when she wants something and it's frustrating to not always know what she is trying to ask.


She says she wants you to refill her water dish with sparkling clean water.



TLR said:


> Ben, is there anything you need or want that I am not providing for you?


Ben says he's VERY content 



Orla said:


> I would ask Milo why does he bark only at certain people - but always when he see's them.


He finds those people threatening.



Lacie's Mom said:


> I would ask:
> 
> Lacie: Why do you go off by yourself sometimes and not associate with the rest of the gang?
> 
> ...


Lacie is more human oriented and says she needs her space from her canine sisters.

Secret says she was raised in a large pack environment and doesn't know how to stand on her own four feet sometimes. She finds security in following Tilly. 

Tilly says she finds security in always being near her Mommy. It reminds her of the short amount of time she was with her mother. She was taken from her mother too early. 

All the dogs say they are over their grief period and only have eyes for Mommy.


i;2641426]I always ask Dais if she knows how much I love her, I would love an answer!!! I would also like to know about her life before we got her and if she's lonely and would like a sibling[/QUOTE]

Daisy, like every single Malt here whose mom has asked this question, absolutely 100% knows how much you love her. She says she is not lonely at all, although she wouldn't mind a sibling!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

cheekyradish said:


> I'd ask Bijou: Why do you eat poop?
> 
> ugh....


She says she loves the taste!



linfran said:


> I would ask Tyson - Why do you dislike other dogs so much? Especially big black ones? What can I do to persuade you to like or even tolerate them?


He says he's afraid of them. He had a bad experience with a large black dog barking at him--he's not a racist. He says you need to use clicker training with really yummy treats and slooooowwwwly desensitize him to all other dogs, in a safe setting. He says he doesn't want to ever go to a dog park.



SammieMom said:


> I would ask Sammie if his bad leg aches him, so I would know if he needed something for it. He seems fine, but I always wonder.
> 
> I would ask Penny if she loves me as much her big brother :smrofl: like Nida, I feel like chopped liver some days.


Sammy says he's feeling great these days  And Penny says she loves you, but not quite as much as Sammie. She doesn't want to hurt your feelings, though!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Some more readings Elizabeth! Please!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Okay, Deborah, I'm having too much fun with this!



Furbabies mom said:


> Ask your fluff any question and get an answer, what would you ask??
> 
> Hardy.. Why are you afraid of so many things?
> 
> ...


Hardy says he doesn't know why he is afraid of so many things, but he thinks some Rescue Remedy would be welcomed at times, especially when he has to go to the vet.

Violet says she loves her siblings! 

Laurel says she believes she will always have a young spirit.

Dewey says he is challenging Hardy for status, and he feels like he's winning. He chews everything up because it feels so good on his teeth, and it's very soothing.



casa verde maltese said:


> Atticus: Why are you so STUBBORN!?!
> Grace: Why are you such a busy bee?


Atticus says he believes he should never be told what to do--he can do what he wants and that's final! 

Grace says she was blessed with a lot of energy and she just loves living life.



Madison's Mom said:


> Axel: Do you have to pee on EVERYTHING?
> 
> Paxton: Do you have to pee on EVERYTHING Axel pees on?
> 
> Madison: Do you know you are my sunshine?


Axel says he doesn't feel like making it to the toilet and he knows his mother won't do anything if he has accidents. 

Paxton says he has to try to outdo everything Axel does.

Madison says she knows she's your "favorite." Oops, don't tell the boys!


----------



## ann4280 (Jan 28, 2013)

I would ask Sadie: Why do you eat your toe nails. Your going to break a tooth!

I would ask Daisy: Why do you bark at every dog you see except your sister. They have to put us in the examine room early at the vet cause you are such a bad girl.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Another thing I would ask Ben. Do you want me to cut your hair?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I would ask Matilda
why do you love to groom mommy and daddy in bed, loves to stick her little tongue up my nose:w00t:
loves to lick daddy's ears:HistericalSmiley:
honey are we really that dirty:innocent:

also I would ask her if she loved me more then her ball? I think I know the answer to that one:HistericalSmiley:She knows how much I love my heart to heart girl


Miss Bow do you know how much mommy and daddy love you, and wish we could make you young again


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Snowball ... Please share the secret of how you hide your angel wings and halo?


That is the sweetest response ever. 


Hmmmm, I have a lot of questions to ask.

Cadeau: Why are you such a Dodo????? _Translated, why do you seem so smart and sweet and dear and yet sometimes and seem to totally lose your head? _

Cadie: As much of an angelic social butterfly as you are, why oh why oh why do you have to go out on the porch barking your head off before anything ever happens out there and can't you figure out that this is the reason why mommy can't let you stay out there driving the neighbors nuts?

Cacia: Why do you think you are a male and a cat? _(She has cat-titude: nose in the air, rubs herself around our legs, and marks where the others pee, humps the girls). _

CherryB: Why are you such a big mouth? _And I have to ask myself, despite being a big mouth brat, why have you wrapped me around your paws like no other since Cloud. _

Cherish: Why do you love grandma best? _I love that she loves grandma, but sometimes I am a bit jealous. _

Charm: Are you going to stay this sweet and charming all your life? _(Please) _


----------

